# Take the other half out for dinner at the Global, Lickhill,



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

For all those attending Lickhill this weekend there is an opportunity to win some brownie points with the other half.

The Labrador Forum have arranged with the local scouts to lay on a food tent. 

I believe they will be laying on breakfast, lunch and dinners over the weekend. I have been told that a full english breakfast will cost £2 so it should not break the piggy bank.

When you arrive the marshalls should have details so please ask.

The scouts tent is just opposite the photography studio (plug :lol: )

stew


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Sounds good, You will have to get in the queue early :roll: :roll: 
Could we stick to one title. I am getting confused ( very easy to do :lol: :lol: ) with Global rallies, Stourport on Severn Rally and now Lickhill.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

£2 for a full Monty breakfast can't be bad, and it saves 'er in doors cooking it to, or in my case ME cooking it.  .

Roy.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Its opposite us Stew??? oh no, thats us getting no work done....


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
I can see it now..... Stew behind camera trying to take photo of drooling Labrador..... Shane behind him keeping dogs attention..... watch the birdie... erm bacon :wink:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

As aScout leader and fundraiser,O am very intriqued by this concept. Unfortunately I am going away on Friday to Italy, but I would like to see any photos and have any information as to the nuts and bolts of the operation.
Beuno Apettito!!


----------

